# Traffic Stops...Agencies....



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

Question...Are there any state or local government agencies that are authorized to carry out traffic stops for inspection or enforcement purposes in Mass. other than State/State Environ./Local/Campus Police agencies?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Securitas whackers.


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

Hush said:


> Securitas whackers.


I meant legally...

Here in Ontario...

The Ministry of Transportation has uniformed Officers who stop trucks (but can stop any vehicle for any traffic offence)to inspect for compliance with CMV laws...

The Ministry of Environment has uniformed Officers who stop vehicles due inspect for compliance with the vehicle emissions and waste hauling laws...

The Ministry of Revenue has uniformed Officers who stop trucks to inspect for compliance with the fuel/diesel tax laws...

None of the above officers are police officers, but have limited Peace Officer status...

---------- Post added at 13:50 ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 ----------

Also, some District Conservation Authorities have Enforcement Officers appointed as Special Constables, they can do traffic stops...

Same with GO Transit Enforcement Officers (basically unarmed commuter-rail LE/Peace Officers), they'll do you in for driving through railway lights in the Greater Toronto Area...

Then there is always Provincial (armed) Conservation Officers...Same power as Police + some other God-like powers...


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

There used to be the Registry Police but they merged with SP.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

The closest thing to a true road side motor vehicle inspection in the style your referring to would be by the MSP Truck Team who inspects commercial vehicles (under them, weighs them) runs the "weigh stations". I don't think the MSP does school buses anymore.

In the past Massachusetts had a Registry Police Department. The Registry Police could enforce every motor vehicle law (but ATVs I think) and responded to every fatal accident in the state I think and had their own truck team and own campus police departments for the Registry Offices. Since Registry Police Officers were "agents of the registry or something like that" they could cut up your license and suspend it right on the spot. I remember something in the late 80s about some drunk driving enforcement thing involving that. They merged in 1992 with the State Police

CT DMV has their own police, however they only do commercial vehicles and school bus inspections they don't investigate any crime at any registry offices (the State Police do it).They don't do routine traffic enforcement on non commercial vehicles unless they stumble upon something. They are 9 to 5 pretty much. CT DMV Inspectors have full police powers. CT State Police has their own truck teams that respond to emergency situations and also do weigh stations.

RI State Police does the same thing MSP does and has its own Truck Teams.

MSP has training school at the State Police Academy that trains all of the Truck Teams for all New England State/Registry Police.

NH Had a "Highway Patrol" that did Registry style Police work they were merged back into the State Police then in 2001 unmerged again. This time the State Police got annoyed because of this website and the similar uniforms.

New Hampshire Highway Patrol Homepage

So in 2007 the NH Highway Patrol (Basically a Large Truck Team with exclusive rights to enforce Federal Motor Carrier laws) was merged back with the State Police again.

Its not uncommon to see an NH Highway Patrol Crusier with the NH SP Patch on it.

Maine State Police same thing as Mass State Police they have their own truck teams.

Vermont State Police same thing as Mass State Police they have their own truck teams.

Some States have "Inspectors" that do administrative investigations, etc. but really are more of Registry Employees and not true police officers. They have to call the real police to write tickets and make arrests.

So only CT DMV Police are left in New England as a RMV/DMV or Registry Police Department. AKA Traffic Officers.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

If you want to start a bit of follow-up we can also mention sheriffs. In Massachusetts they have limited authority (I'll let a resident of Mass. do an in depth on this.) in New Hampshire, Maine and Vermont sheriffs have full police powers. In New Hampshire I am sure they have full police authority everywhere in the state but do not usually utilize it except in very rural areas, where they also do patrol duties in towns without a local police. In Maine towns have contracted with counties for dedicated patrols within their towns by the sheriffs, rather than rely simply on county wide patrol units. They do recognize their main responsibility is care and custody of prisoners and do pretty well not stepping on state of local toes. One reason is these states require the same qualifications and certification as local police officers for their deputies. Some deputies also serve on special units with local and federal authorities. Fish and game officers in NH also require full police certification and I believe have full police powers as well as special search rights not usually available to police. In northern parts of Maine the only police presence for many miles is usually a F&G unit. Connecticut has done away with sheriffs, reportedly they ran into the same problems currently causing rifts in Mass. I was speaking with a politician in Massachusetts who recently told me there was some thought to expanding the power of sheriffs there and regionalizing police in rural areas. I have no confirmation on this and suspect she was yanking my chain. I believe with the current set-up that would be a travesty.


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

rg1283 said:


> So only CT DMV Police are left in New England as a RMV/DMV or Registry Police Department. AKA Traffic Officers.


I knew that CT has DMV Inspectors and are fully armed/full police powers...


----------



## Boats (Dec 5, 2006)

EnforceOfficer said:


> Question...Are there any state or local government agencies that are authorized to carry out traffic stops for inspection or enforcement purposes in Mass. other than State/State Environ./Local/Campus Police agencies?


I might get a little emotional here.. but I would like to thank EnforceOfficer nobody ever remembers us when it comes to this. Even the whackers don't even remember or acknowledge the green.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

rg1283 said:


> Vermont State Police same thing as Mass State Police they have their own truck teams.


VT also has DMV inspectors that do commercial motor vehicle enforcement. In fact, up on I91 in White River, I have seen the DMV guys set up at the northbound rest area and the VTSP truck team set up at the southbound rest area at the same time.


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

Seems that it is becoming increasing rare to see US States with a stand alone Motor Carrier Enforcement agency; KY, TN, and NC (among others) have merged CVE units with State Police/Highway Patrol...


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Boats said:


> I might get a little emotional here.. but I would like to thank EnforceOfficer nobody ever remembers us when it comes to this. Even the whackers don't even remember or acknowledge the green.


Hey Boats, I think there are a few Wackers out there who know who we are. Bahahahahahahah


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

I believe OSHA has authority, or they used to anyway.


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

7MPOC said:


> I believe OSHA has authority, or they used to anyway.


Interesting that you mention that...Ontario Ministry of Labour (MOL) Inspectors are the only enforcement official in Ontario, other than a Police Officer, that are appointed as Officers for the enforcement of ALL provincial laws...Technically an Ontario MOL Inspector can issue a ticket to a 17 year old for underage drinking, to any person fishing without a permit or trespassing, but in practice it's not common...

The Ontario Highway Traffic Act does not apply on logging roads, so Ministry of Transportation Motor Carrier Officers cannot enforce load security laws on logging roads; as such MOL Inspectors in those parts of Ontario (logging areas) have red lights on their enforcement vehicles to carry out traffic stops, MOL Inspectors can ticket/summons/cease from proceeding a truck for having an insecure load of logs under workplace health and safety laws...In the rest of Ontario, MOL enforcement vehicles have amber lights, as they don't carry out traffic stops in areas where there is little commercial logging...


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

I forget all the details but a few years ago I remember an OSHA employee stopped at a work site in town to inspect back hos, bobcats, etc. I remember someone getting a cite for operating without a hydrolics license and I think he ticketed a pick up truck for an expired inspection sticker. I only remember because someone came in asking questions about appealing it because they were on private property.


----------



## vtdeputy (May 24, 2010)

Im gonna chime in here...In VT we have VSP, Dept. of Motor Vehicles, Sheriffs, Muni's, UVM PD, Dept of Licquor Control, fish and game and Certified Constables can all enforce MV laws, and if trained MCSAP laws as well. In Maine, the sheriffs have full authority and operate on a patrol budget for county wide patrol and have contract patrols. They are also responsible to run a jail. Sheriffs in VT do patrol and can run jails, but dont have to, and actually don't have to do patrol, it is all contract based except for grant patrols. Our only written in stone duty is to transport prisoners from jail to court, and ones picked up on warrants. Everything else is contract based

---------- Post added at 17:24 ---------- Previous post was at 17:11 ----------



Inspector said:


> If you want to start a bit of follow-up we can also mention sheriffs. In Massachusetts they have limited authority (I'll let a resident of Mass. do an in depth on this.) in New Hampshire, Maine and Vermont sheriffs have full police powers. In New Hampshire I am sure they have full police authority everywhere in the state but do not usually utilize it except in very rural areas, where they also do patrol duties in towns without a local police. *In Maine towns have contracted with counties for dedicated patrols within their towns by the sheriffs, rather than rely simply on county wide patrol units. They do recognize their main responsibility is care and custody of prisoners and do pretty well not stepping on state of local toes.* One reason is these states require the same qualifications and certification as local police officers for their deputies. Some deputies also serve on special units with local and federal authorities. Fish and game officers in NH also require full police certification and I believe have full police powers as well as special search rights not usually available to police. In northern parts of Maine the only police presence for many miles is usually a F&G unit. Connecticut has done away with sheriffs, reportedly they ran into the same problems currently causing rifts in Mass. I was speaking with a politician in Massachusetts who recently told me there was some thought to expanding the power of sheriffs there and regionalizing police in rural areas. I have no confirmation on this and suspect she was yanking my chain. I believe with the current set-up that would be a travesty.


I just need to state, that the maine sheriff's their duties is BOTH county based patrol and Jail, they do work with state side by side taking calls through out the counties! IN FACT, they have MOU's for call taking, and in like York County, the swap towns on a schedule with the staties....SO I guess im trying to say the sheriff's in maine are not like mass at all.


----------



## Hater (May 21, 2010)

7MPOC said:


> I believe OSHA has authority, or they used to anyway.


 Only if they are wearing their hats.


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

vtdeputy said:


> Im gonna chime in here...In VT we have ...Certified Constables can all enforce MV laws,


Are all Certified Constables armed in VT ?


----------



## vtdeputy (May 24, 2010)

EnforceOfficer said:


> Are all Certified Constables armed in VT ?


certified and un certified. Here in VT they are elected positions, with sometowns having voted to make the position of constable an appointed position. Eithereway, the constables don't have to go to the police academy at all to enforce certain laws. If a constable wanted to just write speeding tickets, he would only have to go and get radar/lidar certified. A constable can even carry a gun with out certifying. We have a first constable in one of my contract towns that is a felon and cant carry a weapon. Pretty scary i know!


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

vtdeputy said:


> certified and un certified. Here in VT they are elected positions, with sometowns having voted to make the position of constable an appointed position. Eithereway, the constables don't have to go to the police academy at all to enforce certain laws. If a constable wanted to just write speeding tickets, he would only have to go and get radar/lidar certified. A constable can even carry a gun with out certifying. We have a first constable in one of my contract towns that is a felon and cant carry a weapon. Pretty scary i know!


I was under the wrong impression that a Constable in VT could only do animal control if he was uncertified.

I think I've mentioned this before, Alberta has unarmed municipal/university/tribal law enforcement officers who's chief duty is traffic enforcement and secondary duties are bylaw, trespass and liquor enforcement, they were called Town/County/University/Tribal Special Constables, but are now called "Community Peace Officers"; they do a six-week academy at the Alberta Justice Staff College...Their uniform, patches/badges and vehicle graphics are the regulated by the government of Alberta and a similar province-wide...

The only "elected law enforcement officers" we have in Canada are mayors, I have yet to see one issue someone an appearance notice for shoplifting or arrest a drunk stumbling on the streets though...lol


----------



## vtdeputy (May 24, 2010)

a mayor???????????????


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

vtdeputy said:


> a mayor???????????????


Ya, they are listed as full-fledge Peace Officers in the Criminal Code of Canada...I imagine it's something from the days of horse and buggy that has never been amended...


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

vt deputy, why do the sheriffs do all of the details on I-91? I always wonder that when I am heading up to Norwich and back.


----------



## vtdeputy (May 24, 2010)

phuzz01 said:


> vt deputy, why do the sheriffs do all of the details on I-91? I always wonder that when I am heading up to Norwich and back.


The Sheriff's are the chief Law Enforcement Officer of the County, and they have first dibs on all details in the county. I know that VSP is trying to get involved a bit, but for the most part are getting what we can't handle (still hardly ever), which windsor county we get nailed with contracts all summer long and lots of them. VSP usually does the enforcement of work zones. Im not sure why they haven't done more of them otherwise, like this year we have county's from all over the state working in our county. I know several of the troops would work the details, but I don't think there is enough interest overall to actively take on a detail that goes from 0500 to god know's when, sometimes 6 or up to 10 or 11 pm.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Thanks, just curious.


----------



## vtdeputy (May 24, 2010)

No problem


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_*Question...Are there any state or local government agencies that are authorized to carry out traffic stops for inspection or enforcement purposes in Mass. other than State/State Environ./Local/Campus Police agencies?*_

might not be relevant to the subject, but meter maids in Boston can hand out parking tickets for expired registration and inspection stickers.

of course they can't pull you over. they wait till late at night and leave a little present on your windshield


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

I distinctly remember standing roadside with a guy who was a civilian, and for fucks sake I can't remember what agency he was with, pulling over rigs at his direction while he checked the diesel fuel for the dye that indicated it was taxed fuel. That is going to bother me now that I can't remember what agency he was with, I want to say it was DOR, but I can't be sure.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Johnny Law said:


> I distinctly remember standing roadside with a guy who was a civilian, and for fucks sake I can't remember what agency he was with, pulling over rigs at his direction while he checked the diesel fuel for the dye that indicated it was taxed fuel. That is going to bother me now that I can't remember what agency he was with, I want to say it was DOR, but I can't be sure.


It was DOR during the time that fuel prices shot out of sight and a
lot of drivers were buying bootleg fuel myself included,I fueled under
the bridge in New London CT for $2.00 a gallon cheaper than the
pump prices. I also carried my own dye to put in the tanks.
The savings added up when you were buying 200 gallons a a wack.

DOR was also in the weigh stations in CT checking fuel with the DOT guys.


----------



## vtdeputy (May 24, 2010)

I take it youre not an leo?:teeth_smile:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

vtdeputy said:


> I take it youre not an leo?:teeth_smile:


No just was another driver trying to make ends
meet. With the price of fuel and what the loads
paid a lot of drivers went down the tubes trying
to just survive.
No different than the LEO's loosing the Quinn and
details to the flaggers you also have to find another 
way to pay the bills, I am not saying you need to do
something illegal to do it but with the drivers it was
also a protest against the increase in the fuel taxes
along with the cost of the fuel.


----------



## vtdeputy (May 24, 2010)

I was just poking fun...If i was in that position i probably would have done the same, hell I've stopped guys up here doing and said nothing and never reported it...Speaking of which, are you still trucking and if so do you believe business is getting better?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

No I am retired not by choice but by an accident in 2003.
Most of the guys I know can not afford to get out of trucking,
the rates suck,driving conditions suck,all of the new rules and
regulations suck, and it gets worse day by day. Trucking 30 years
ago was a good way to make a living but it is not that way today.
The pay is not much better than it was 30 years ago.


----------



## vtdeputy (May 24, 2010)

Yeh I've heard war stories from guys and gals ive stopped, and plus working with all the regulations etc, it can't be easy.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Its just like every other profession, they just keep on adding the red tape. The feds are making impossible to run a form of buisness these days.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

vtdeputy said:


> Yeh I've heard war stories from guys and gals ive stopped, and plus working with all the regulations etc, it can't be easy.


I could spend weeks telling war stories,99% of the LEO's
that I have dealt with on the road were great,my only real
bitch was trying to run legal and be able to make a living
for my family with the DOT and state regs. No standard with 
the different states laws and the federal regs especialy when 
it came to roadside inspections,CT is one of the worse states 
to have to run through.


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

Johnny Law said:


> I distinctly remember standing roadside with a guy who was a civilian, and for fucks sake I can't remember what agency he was with, pulling over rigs at his direction while he checked the diesel fuel for the dye that indicated it was taxed fuel. That is going to bother me now that I can't remember what agency he was with, I want to say it was DOR, but I can't be sure.


We have the same thing, it's called Ministry of Finance/Revenue Enforcement...Back in the day in here in Ontario, they couldn't stop vehicles, had amber roof lights; so a Police/Motor Carrier Enforcement Officer had to do the stop portion, and the MOF/R Inspector would check for dyed untaxed fuel...A few years ago things/the law change, MOF/R Inspectors got the power to do t-stops and red roof lights...

In Quebec, Ministry of Revenue Enforcement still have amber lightbars and have to rely on Police/Motor Carrier Enforcement Officers to do the traffic stop...

Ontario









Quebec


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

buddy owns a bus company and has been trying to get the fuel tax stamps now for months.

keeps getting pulled over in CT and he keeps showing them the paper work for the permits "on order"

crazy system


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Johnny Law said:


> I distinctly remember standing roadside with a guy who was a civilian, and for fucks sake I can't remember what agency he was with, pulling over rigs at his direction while he checked the diesel fuel for the dye that indicated it was taxed fuel. That is going to bother me now that I can't remember what agency he was with, I want to say it was DOR, but I can't be sure.


Flagman.


----------



## TPD Lt. (May 12, 2009)

EnforceOfficer said:


> Question...Are there any state or local government agencies that are authorized to carry out traffic stops for inspection or enforcement purposes in Mass. other than State/State Environ./Local/Campus Police agencies?


Mass. Transit Police can stop a vehicle for any traffic enforcement purpose, on the Eastern half of the state (180 towns/cities). They are armed here however.


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

TPD Lt. said:


> Mass. Transit Police can stop a vehicle for any traffic enforcement purpose, on the Eastern half of the state (180 towns/cities). They are armed here however.


We have three cities in Ontario which have their own Transit Law Enforcement (Ottawa, Toronto and York Region), the Officers are sworn in as Special Constables but are limited to their traffic stop authority to offences such as a car driving in a designated transit lane, etc...They are unarmed and carry only intermediate use of force options...

We also have GO Transit (Commuter Rail) Enforcement who are also Special Constables, I think they can stop and cite for driving through railway crossing lights


----------

